# Most expensive paint you've actually used



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

C2...$58 per gallon 
Sikkens "DEK"...$70 per gallon


​


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not impressed... lol... :whistling2:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Eric, where you been slugger? huffin' that expensive paint in the lab again?

no seriously, I almost plopped a big load when I was picking up that Sikkens. It is an absolutely amazing stain. But really, how many HO's get excited about paying $70 a gallon? I have issues trying to sell $35/gallon paint :blink:


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

The correct answer would be CHEAP PAINT because you have to do it again (labor and material).

what do I win?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> what do I win?


a medal which states:
*most distinguished and honorable finger painter extrordinare, the 3rd :jester: *


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

I won that title last year and got my name in the paper.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.fodey.com/generators/newspaper/snippet.asp here's the link if you want to play around.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> The correct answer would be CHEAP PAINT because you have to do it again (labor and material).


Ha ha ha!!!
Funny because it's true!

:notworthy:


I'd have to say the Dutchlac is the most expensive I've used @ 149.98 an American gallon
Now, you'd think at those prices it'd only take a coat and it would spread itself...wrong
Takes two coats of it's almost as expensive _primer_ (recommended from the manufacturer and you better believe it), then three coats minimum for the paint itself, all of it flowing like hot fudge...that's been in the freezer
So add in (3X pricier than paint store) thinner and a big bottle of Penetrol to top off the cost/labor
All adds up to one expensive paint...no matter how you slice it


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Ha ha ha!!!
> Funny because it's true!
> 
> :notworthy:
> ...


So why would anyone use it?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> So why would anyone use it?


lol...
You don't so much as _use_ it, as have people request it...lol...

It's marketed to rich homies that figure if it's the most expensive it must be the best
You figure labor at 6 coats of totally old school oil with intense prep in between coats and you are covered
You may not do 6 coats, but if you mess up any of them, there's no 'touch-up', it's a redo...and the stuff doesn't sand well...

I will say, there is nothing else like it
...available legally
...in fact I've heard it is illegal in some states
The finish is totally old school and miles deep


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I will say, there is nothing else like it
> ...available legally
> ...in fact I've heard it is illegal in some states
> The finish is totally old school and miles deep


off to the corner I go...


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*a or b*



FHI Decks & Windows said:


> The correct answer would be CHEAP PAINT because you have to do it again (labor and material).
> 
> what do I win?


FHI might be right...

What about, the wrong paint?
and a re-do.
r


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

* exits the lab after huffing...

$149/gallon... :yawn: 

... still not impressed yet... Is that all you guys got? :whistling2:


----------

